# Visa Stress



## FrankSS

I wanted to give my own story here so Wanderer and others know where I am coming from. First, I have vented a bit in here in my frustration, and I thank everyone who has responded where they could. The department of immigration website is a wealth of information that can answer many general questions or procedural questions and having done much of my own research I can vouch for this. 

While I say alot of things, like everyone else, I am waiting in silence, and in fact the last time we contacted our case officer was 2 months ago by email. I know not to disturb them. 

But if a large percentage of couples end up separated for good due to the stress of this process, then it's time someone said some things and cleared the air.

For me, my perspective is that each day is precious in life, and I don't like to assume that "tomorrow" will come. I had a death in my family 3 years ago quite close to me and since then my view of life changed, and I guess I just want to live every day to the full, so I changed a few things, I went from being single to being married for example. But due to the fact that my wife is in China, I am still living in many ways as a single person like I did before. I get up every morning on my own, and do everything on my own as I did when I was single. 

All the benefits and joys of being together physically are on hold until we get our visa. Until then it is phone calls and internet chats. If she is sick I cannot be there to help her, if she is upset about something all I can do is offer words of comfort. I want to sometimes reach through my computer screen and touch her face but I cannot. All we have are words and emotions, and it is hard to build a marriage relationship without physical interaction. 

I am not blaming our government for all this, for in the end, we the people chose the government, and to complain at them is to complain at ourselves. I just think that there could be room for improvement. 

For me, my wife is my life right now, and even though we are apart, I centre my life around her. 

The hard thing about this waiting period is the uncertainty factor and for me, I hate the fact that I am living every day without my wife, and to me that is a waste. I do not assume the future is certain, maybe I am wrong for having this view, but no one can tell what the future will hold for any of us. So I live each day as the most important day of my life. I guess the secret in all this to find a way to accept the situation I am in but how?


----------



## Dexter

Frank...

I think I can understand, what you are going through. I remember when I went through the same in 2007. We got married in December 2006 and Immi advised us to apply for student visa for my wife to get her here sooner. The visa was rejected. We hired a migration agent who helped us get spouse visa for my wife. In the end everything was lucky for us and we got the visa. However, we spent 9 months apart separated and that was a lot of time.


----------



## Wanderer

I see you've replied on the other thread Frank and decided not to wait.
http://www.australiaforum.com/issues-current-events/4725-australian-embassy-investigates.html btw indicates your last contact as being 25.6.
What I'll do is role all your threads into one and edit out what is fringe stuff.

Having thought of a name, to me Family Visas Support Chat is less of a scream!
It will be up to participants on how they will wish to use the opportunity.

btw, have you considered your wife applying for a visitor's visa while the spouse visa is being processed and then for granting it would mean just a quick trip across the ditch to NZ.


----------



## Skydancer

Dear Frank

It's the same for me... every morning I wake up and wonder how I'll get through the day without seeing my husband, without getting a hug from him. 

It's been ten weeks since I left India and already the pain of separation is getting more and more intense. If I had enough money, I would immediately fly back and we could wait together. It's difficult to feel enthusiastic about my surroundings. I do try to join in with every day activities, but always at the back of my mind is the nagging fear....will our visa be approved, how long will it take...

On some days I feel positive. On many more days sad. Life is too short to spend in waiting for happiness...


----------



## FrankSS

I am still trying to wrap my mind around how the visa system works. Wanderer says that some of the reasons for longer waiting periods are the outside checks or unanswered questions and relying on those agencies across the world etc, and I can see the sense in that logic.

But beyond all the checking and work the CO's do, there is still a very real hard limited number of places available, so this must also be taken as part of the reasons why waiting is so long. Even the dept of immigration website says this when talking about the factors that contribute to each visa taking time to process. I am totally certain that many applications are quite fine and are processed ok but must be sat on until their number comes up in the queue.

But yes, in our life, time is the one of those things we cannot replace. When I was single my time was my own, but now I am married I have chosen to spend my time with my partner. I made a life choice I was very happy with, as have many people before me. Yes, there are marriages where in the military people are away for many months, and you know, the uncertainties of war and such would be hell on such marriages.

I know the military has such emotional support structures in place to help their personnel cope, and I think if you look at it from that view we could justify having the same system for visa waiting couples. I can't imagine that this period of separation is good for our economy either as I'm sure a large proportion of visa couples would be driven to distraction many days, depressed and upset, taking away from their job performance.

I do agree with you though Wanderer, it is a new episode in life, a new chapter, just an unhappy one which for many we find it hard to cope.

But my thinking is that in life we do have many hard times, and we do often make choice with hard consequences (like marrying someone from another nation and having to wait for the visa), so maybe the key is to make the most of your relationship with your partner today, hence why my online and phone bills are quite high  If the internet and phone is all I have, I choose to make the most of that, be creative


----------



## Skydancer

That's true Frank, last year I was away from my fiance (now my husband) for seven months. I started a new job, but the stress of separation affected my work performance, so that I was fired. Now I'm back in Australia again and looking for work, but I don't know how I'll go in a new job, with my mind elsewhere most of the time. I'll try to concentrate and be enthusiastic.

As you say, we are lucky to have the internet and pc phone calls. Without that, being apart would be unbearable.

My life is on hold.... and so is my husbands.


----------



## Annikka

Waiting .. after the visa application...

I have been away from my husband now for 7 months.. due to some reasons, could not apply for the spouse visa earlier.. mailed in my application last month. It has been difficult staying away from him all this while, but for some reason, it has been even more excruciating after I sent in the application. I keep checking my emails 100 times a day.. and keep coming back to this forum atleast 10 times everyday. Not sure what would I get by coming back here again and again, probably some solace that there are many many others in my situation, even worse. 

Our case is pretty simple, so to say, since we are applying for a spouse visa and have all the legal documents, photos etc, but you never know what more would the immi require.. and every day, I keep thinking about my application.. wondering if I had overlooked some column, or written in something by mistake.. and what if something went wrong..?? I dont even wanna think in that direction..!

Since the application, every day now seems like a week, and I can safely say, I have a new addiction - checking my inbox every few minutes and australiaforum.com every few hours... 

Life surely is on hold !


----------



## Skydancer

Oh Annika, I understand how you feel! My life is also on hold.... me too... I check Australia Forum every day... just knowing there are other people in the same situation is comforting. 

Wish you all the very best .... soon we will be together with our husbands in Australia


----------



## Annikka

I hope so too Skydancer... good luck to you too..


----------



## Chrissie

it's great to see that other people have become as obsessive as I have become - checking emails, checking this forum - anymore information? Anyone else going through what I am?
It does become all consuming - what have I missed, what else should I have done........I suppose the best thing to do, is breathe, get on with life ........while we wait......Oh, I wish I could take my own advice!!!!!!!!

Best of luck to us all.


----------



## Peggy Lee

So happy to find this forum  to realise we are not alone. I haven't seen my other half for 3 months now and the case officer wrote an email the other day saying that although the original letter said 3/4 months its now up to 6 months for approval...

Oh dear  what if we reach the 6 month mark and she decides to postpone it even further ...

We were totally optimistic, my other half got a good job in Oz. Thinking that the longest we would be separated would be 3 months ( but surely that is the worst case scenario we thought) he headed off in May.

Before he left, being the optimists that we were  , we packed up all our belongings into boxes to ship, sold the car, I moved home so that I could spend quality time with my parents before the impending emigration...and then..3 months later we are still separated and have no real idea whether and when the visa will be granted and if we will see each other in the next 6 months....6 months   !!  Hasn't the woman ever been in love??


----------



## Peggy Lee

*a little bit more*

To Skydancer, you sound so so sad, I am sure once you are reunited with your husband everything else like jobs and stuff will fall into place.

To all the others especially Skydancer and FrankSS I feel for you so much and if I feel this hopeless, lonely and confused after 3 months I can only imagine how horrible it is for you, after such a long period of time. The one consolation is that the pain we are feeling now is a constant reminder that we are some of the lucky ones that have found our other halves in this life. Obviously it would be so much better if we were actually with them . Good luck to you all, hopefully it won't be too much longer


----------



## dub2oz

hi peggy lee - we are applying for the partner visa thru the london office for my irish partner and I feel your pain. We are so ready to leave but have just been told the processing times are now 5-6 months!
We applied in April so we thought we would be in oz be now. 
Anyway we were told to call back in September so we are hoping its good news.
good luck with your visa app.


----------



## Peggy Lee

*Thanks*



dub2oz said:


> hi peggy lee - we are applying for the partner visa thru the london office for my irish partner and I feel your pain. We are so ready to leave but have just been told the processing times are now 5-6 months!
> We applied in April so we thought we would be in oz be now.
> Anyway we were told to call back in September so we are hoping its good news.
> good luck with your visa app.


Thanks dub2oz, will be interested to hear how you get on since you guys are a month ahead of us  Good luck to you too!


----------



## Peggy Lee

*Fed up*

Still waiting, I wish we had been better prepared for how horrible a separation would be. . Don't know how people are coping with twice this long


----------



## Wanderer

Peggy Lee said:


> Still waiting, I wish we had been better prepared for how horrible a separation would be. . Don't know how people are coping with twice this long


Just don't lay it at the feet of the CO Peggy for they can only do what policy allows them to do and have no control over numbers applying at any particular time nor any reduction in staffing numbers that may have occurred.

I've not gone delving to see if the government has reviewed their budgetted numbers for this year but even without that, they probably have the message out to just process applications at the applicable monthly rate rather than get ahead and then find that a bottleneck occurs as it did towards the end of last year and so less applications were processed for a couple of months.


----------



## Skydancer

Hi Peggy Lee

Thanks for your support. It's been three months and 12 days. Being apart is not getting easier as time goes on.... we are missing each other more and more. If only we knew with certainty that his visa will be approved, then the waiting could be more bearable! Wanderer pointed out that 160,000 visas get rejected *every week!!*. It's scary...


----------



## Peggy Lee

Of course I don't blame the CO, Wanderer, I was being glib. I'm sure no individual CO actually delays an applicant without good reason, that would be cruel.

Ultimate optimists that we are, we thought that this timeframe confirmed by our confirmation letter, was the worst case scenario and so was unprepared for it to stretch past this and into the unknown.

I am just sharing my stress via "visa stress"  ...misery loves company  . Who better to vent to and to support, other than people going through similar separations ( for whatever reasons) when waiting for the approval .

I appreciate your reply Wanderer and that you highlight that this is not personal. While I know it feels personal when going through it at the time, I think most people would realise that they are just file number : REF100,001 and that the CO's are just doing their job. 

Saying that, I am still looking forward to when the separation is a distant memory that I recall once in a while when the other half is driving me mad .

Until then I remain in relationship purgatory, saved only by the morning and evening skype chats!


----------



## Peggy Lee

Skydancer said:


> Hi Peggy Lee
> 
> Thanks for your support. It's been three months and 12 days. Being apart is not getting easier as time goes on.... we are missing each other more and more. If only we knew with certainty that his visa will be approved, then the waiting could be more bearable! Wanderer pointed out that 160,000 visas get rejected *every week!!*. It's scary...


Oh dear, I wasn't even factoring in a rejection.., I think we will cross that bridge, if and when we are faced with it. I am just a few days behind you in separation, but yes even if I knew that on "this date" I would be given an answer (an approval preferably) it would be more bearable.

It is a funny situation to find oneself in alright. Everyone tells me to keep busy, but besides work,my social life has dwindled to an ethernet connection to my other half. Checking to see if he is OK and not too lonely, reassuring him that I am OK and not too lonely. 

I know I will definitely appreciate him a lot more when I see him next .

Keep your head up Skydancer, I know how you feel, but I am sure it will all work out. .


----------



## Wanderer

Skydancer said:


> Hi Peggy Lee
> 
> Thanks for your support. It's been three months and 12 days. Being apart is not getting easier as time goes on.... we are missing each other more and more. If only we knew with certainty that his visa will be approved, then the waiting could be more bearable! Wanderer pointed out that 160,000 visas get rejected *every week!!*. It's scary...


That's just a tad misquoting there Skydancer or at least I hope it was 160,000 p.a. that I may have posted.
That in itself is a figure quoted from an older article on an Immi report re average for four years to 2007 I think it was and I've not bothered in more recent times to see what the figure is.
And there was no split up between types of visas.

But it did emphasise the importance of having a well presented complete and accurate application for any visa.


----------



## Skydancer

Wanderer, I've just gone back and looked at what you'd written, and yes, indeed you quoted *p.a*. Phew, that is a relief.... I was walking around depressed all day yesterday after I'd misread that!

Peggy Lee, that's right, we will never take our husbands for granted...a good thing is worth waiting for.

And this is the right thread for us to vent... )


----------



## Willaway

Yikes!!! My heart went into my mouth when I read that 160,000/month as well. Thanks Wanderer for clearing that up! Presumably a fairly small proportion of that is de facto/spouse applications, as it would surely be pretty inhumane to separate people who have satisfied the criteria of the visa on the basis of a quota. Not to mention spent a not inconsequential sum of money on the application... A good way to get a bad press, I would think...


----------



## Silentsleeper

Reading these stories have made me sad and scared, I cant bare to be away from Matt for a day. we were lost with out each other when i went home for 10 days last feb. the thoughts of having to be apart for longer scares me. 

im so lost and confused about our situation and worried about not getting back into Sydney on an ETA, about having to return to Ireland where I wont get work and then not being able to afford to come back. He says he will go anywhere with me but I fear that when the time comes to choose it wont happen as he is talks with his boss about an amazing promotion..


----------



## Silentsleeper

Reading these stories have made me sad and scared, I cant bare to be away from Matt for a day. we were lost with out each other when i went home for 10 days last feb. the thoughts of having to be apart for longer scares me. 

im so lost and confused about our situation and worried about not getting back into Sydney on an ETA, about having to return to Ireland where I wont get work and then not being able to afford to come back. He says he will go anywhere with me but I fear that when the time comes to choose it wont happen as he is talks with his boss about an amazing promotion..


----------



## Wanderer

Willaway said:


> Yikes!!! My heart went into my mouth when I read that 160,000/month as well. Thanks Wanderer for clearing that up! Presumably a fairly small proportion of that is de facto/spouse applications, as it would surely be pretty inhumane to separate people who have satisfied the criteria of the visa on the basis of a quota. Not to mention spent a not inconsequential sum of money on the application... A good way to get a bad press, I would think...


Call it a budget allocation or quota, you'll find that there are set numbers per annum for PR visas and having a visa rejected is nought to do with that.
Visas will be rejected on there being incomplete/incorrect or fraudulent applications.


----------



## Skydancer

Sometimes genuine couples are rejected. That's the scary part! Think of what happened to Babybah... they had to go to the tribunal where the stupidity of the initial rejection was overturned. But what months of agonising suffering they had to endure....


----------



## Chrissie

Skydancer said:


> Sometimes genuine couples are rejected. That's the scary part! Think of what happened to Babybah... they had to go to the tribunal where the stupidity of the initial rejection was overturned. But what months of agonising suffering they had to endure....


I can't even go there in my head! I am thinking positively that everything is OK, will be OK..........being an Australian citizen by birth and just wanting to move back there with my husband to be with my family - never knew it would take so long and be so fraught with worry, also, never realized how 'treading water' whilst waiting for the 309 to be processed would have such a detrimental effect on my psyche.

No matter how hard I try to live a day at a time, and clear out things in readiness, I find myself grinding to a halt and days will go by without me doing anything. My husband is going through the same thing.

My family in Australia keep asking me if we'll be there for Christmas....don't know.
My husband's family here in America want to know when they can arrange a big family get together b4 we go ...don't know.
The house we rent has been sold so we have to move out of here in 4 weeks.......so a double move now.
Do we rent another place for a month, 3 months, 6 months?

Should I go to Australia now, get a job, find a place to live and hope that my husband is able to come soon?

Sorry for the rant! I think we are both a tad depressed, and I will just have to change my attitude and get on with what I can do..........right now that's easier said than done.

Anyway my thoughts are with all of us, for quick, easy transitions back to Australia


----------



## Peggy Lee

Skydancer said:


> Sometimes genuine couples are rejected. That's the scary part! Think of what happened to Babybah... they had to go to the tribunal where the stupidity of the initial rejection was overturned. But what months of agonising suffering they had to endure....


I looked up Babybah and ended up reading the entire thread, absolutely heartbreaking and really puts things into perspective, like I said I have been separated from my other half coming up on 3.5 months now( We honestly didn't think it would be this long  or we would have come up with a different solution...). What I would say to everyone ( and I know it easier said than done), Don't worry about rejection until it happens. At least that is what I am trying to do..and praying that it doesn't. Hopefully we won't find ourselves in Babybah's situation ( I really really feel for them). Thankfully you say that they have their visa now...

Hoping you are doing OK Skydancer...keep the head up


----------



## Peggy Lee

Chrissie said:


> I can't even go there in my head! I am thinking positively that everything is OK, will be OK..........being an Australian citizen by birth and just wanting to move back there with my husband to be with my family - never knew it would take so long and be so fraught with worry, also, never realized how 'treading water' whilst waiting for the 309 to be processed would have such a detrimental effect on my psyche.
> 
> No matter how hard I try to live a day at a time, and clear out things in readiness, I find myself grinding to a halt and days will go by without me doing anything. My husband is going through the same thing.
> 
> My family in Australia keep asking me if we'll be there for Christmas....don't know.
> My husband's family here in America want to know when they can arrange a big family get together b4 we go ...don't know.
> The house we rent has been sold so we have to move out of here in 4 weeks.......so a double move now.
> Do we rent another place for a month, 3 months, 6 months?
> 
> Should I go to Australia now, get a job, find a place to live and hope that my husband is able to come soon?
> 
> Sorry for the rant! I think we are both a tad depressed, and I will just have to change my attitude and get on with what I can do..........right now that's easier said than done.
> 
> Anyway my thoughts are with all of us, for quick, easy transitions back to Australia


Completely understand how you feel Chrissie, we sold the car, I moved home, packed all our stuff to ship to Oz and my other half headed out to Australia and got a job, so at least one of us would have a job when we got there...and we are still waiting 3 months later 

If it is at all possible try not to separate until you know what is going on. After you get the visa, you can still head out ahead of everyone to set things up and start planning once you have your visa not before. At least then, it will be a finite time line ( if you do have to separate) as opposed to an unknown one.

All the worrying and the unknown is difficult anyway, but I think it would be easier if you at least have each other to talk to in person, hope this helps.

Good luck with everything


----------



## Peggy Lee

Silentsleeper said:


> Reading these stories have made me sad and scared, I cant bare to be away from Matt for a day. we were lost with out each other when i went home for 10 days last feb. the thoughts of having to be apart for longer scares me.
> 
> im so lost and confused about our situation and worried about not getting back into Sydney on an ETA, about having to return to Ireland where I wont get work and then not being able to afford to come back. He says he will go anywhere with me but I fear that when the time comes to choose it wont happen as he is talks with his boss about an amazing promotion..


Hi Silentsleeper, is there a way that you can apply for your visa now, while in Sydney, so you don't have to separate? I read somewhere that if you apply for a visa, while on a visa, that they will extend your current one, while you are waiting for a decision on your other one ( wow what a sentence!). I hope I didn't read that wrong, but if that is the case then you may not have to separate at all!

Anyway research as much as possible and see what is the best option for yourself, before going ahead with anything, possibly talk to an agent? Maybe someone in this forum can advise you about the best way to go about it.

The very best of luck to you.


----------



## FrankSS

Seeing I started this thread I just wanted to give an update on my situation with my wife from China. I emailed our CO yesterday as was 20 weeks exactly and I took the strategy of not emailing or calling the CO since May because I was aware they don't like being contacted.

Well I think this strategy worked because I sent a short, to the point email asking about our Visa progress and our CO replied by giving us a timeline- "Your wife's application should be finalized in October" which is what I was thinking- about 6 months after we applied. We were thrilled at this response so now we can start planning our future together which is great. We have both lost alot of sleep and been under much stress through this ordeal.

The best advice I can give to couples going through this same stress is to make the most of today. Focus on loving each other right now, in whatever way you can, and do your best. The future is uncertain, so if all you have is skype, msn and phone calls, make the most of them.

I spend every night with my wife and every weekend. We talk and develop our relationship. I decided long ago that I wasn't going to let this visa ordeal affect our relationship, and while it is hard work to overcome all the doubts and fears, it is worth it. My wife is my number one priority in my life, and if I had to give up my life here to be with her, I would do it in a heartbeat. Nothing can separate two people that really love each other.

Hopefully I will be with my wife soon, but in the meantime, we do everything we can to develop a growing and vibrant relationship.


----------



## Skydancer

Hi Frank

Glad to hear your update. I have sent three emails to our CO, and he has not replied. So what to do..... it is our right, I feel, to be updated on our case. We haven't had any info since my husband's interview with him on June 24th. I guess, my husband has to call him as he clearly is not interested in replying (maybe he doesn't even read our emails?). 

Due to my husband's long work hours, we can only "skype" once a week, on his free day. Even then, he has to sit in a cybercafe, which is hardly conducive to developing an intimate relationship. 

It hurts me when the few friends I've asked advice on this, tell me I should just wait patiently and not have emailed the CO as they are overloaded already. Especially when I have already done it, how unhelpful to tell me, you should have phoned.... it makes me sadder.

It will be 4 months next Monday, and we were intitially told visas take 3 to 4 months but can be quicker if all documents, paperwork, medicals, police clearance, and passport is with them and through VFS Global Service. We did use VFS, except for the few additional outstanding documents. So, why can't we find out when the decision is likely to be made? Not hearing anything makes us more tense and anxious.....


----------



## Wanderer

Peggy Lee said:


> Hi Silentsleeper, is there a way that you can apply for your visa now, while in Sydney, so you don't have to separate? I read somewhere that if you apply for a visa, while on a visa, that they will extend your current one, while you are waiting for a decision on your other one ( wow what a sentence!). I hope I didn't read that wrong, but if that is the case then you may not have to separate at all!
> 
> Anyway research as much as possible and see what is the best option for yourself, before going ahead with anything, possibly talk to an agent? Maybe someone in this forum can advise you about the best way to go about it.
> 
> The very best of luck to you.


It just depends on what visa a person is on when in Australia for if they are on a tourist visa for instance or another and there is a No Further Stay condition applied, that means no further visa can be applied for unless a waiver is obtained for the NFS and they're not easily obtained.
If there is no NFS then yes people can apply for another visa and for the period between when their existing visa ceases and a decision is made on the new one applied for, a bridging visa will be applied.
Likewise, for people applying from overseas who do not want to be apart they can always consider applying for a tourist visa whilst their partner visa is processed though that will mean a trip back outside Australia to have the visa granted.


----------



## Wanderer

Skydancer said:


> Hi Frank
> 
> Glad to hear your update. I have sent three emails to our CO, and he has not replied. So what to do..... it is our right, I feel, to be updated on our case. We haven't had any info since my husband's interview with him on June 24th. I guess, my husband has to call him as he clearly is not interested in replying (maybe he doesn't even read our emails?).
> 
> Due to my husband's long work hours, we can only "skype" once a week, on his free day. Even then, he has to sit in a cybercafe, which is hardly conducive to developing an intimate relationship.
> 
> It hurts me when the few friends I've asked advice on this, tell me I should just wait patiently and not have emailed the CO as they are overloaded already. Especially when I have already done it, how unhelpful to tell me, you should have phoned.... it makes me sadder.
> 
> It will be 4 months next Monday, and we were intitially told visas take 3 to 4 months but can be quicker if all documents, paperwork, medicals, police clearance, and passport is with them and through VFS Global Service. We did use VFS, except for the few additional outstanding documents. So, why can't we find out when the decision is likely to be made? Not hearing anything makes us more tense and anxious.....


The simple answer Skydancer is that there is no set timetable that visa application processing will be guaranteed for, there being too many variables.
I do not know who would have indicated to you 3-4 months and would be very surprised if it was an Immi person or if it was, perhaps they were just having a bad day with too many enquiries.
Is VFS actually AUSTRALIAN VISA - VISA AND IMMIGRATION for they could be just another agency from what it seems and if it was someone there who gave you the 3-4 months, just put it down as misleading.
I've posted many times re what Immi have on their Client Service Charter and how what is there should really only be considered as a guide as information there is based on previous years and things do change from year to year.
A couple of things that have happened recently that may be having a considerable effect are:
1. Last year saw the year's allocation of family visas being reached or close to it reached a couple of months prior to the end of the [ financial ] year and so there was a hold placed on finalising visas which would have created something of a backlog and the outworking of that could likely be that it has been recognised that shortened processing times would cause that to occur and so to better balance the whole year throughput and staffing levels it may have been decided to have adjust processing times accordingly.
There have certainly been a number of posts that indicate times more in keeping with the Client Service Charter/longer times have been advised.
2. It could be that staffing levels in different locations are affected by the increase again in people arriving by boats to seek asylum.

Some people have been fortunate in getting visas quicker but that is more the luck of the draw re location/staffing/workload/timing etc.

You may see it as your right to be updated but that is not incorporated into the visa processing system and continued requests as you have found have done little and whilst you can continue with it, perhaps you could be thankful for being ignored for if every applicant was to be doing the same and all queries got answered, times would just blow out further.

You need to consider that there are many applications all being processed simultaneously, something like a revolving conveyor belt so when one thing is done with one application and something is in process, it is move on to the next application and so forth until again an earlier application is reached for another action.


----------



## Skydancer

Hi Wanderer

Thanks for your detailed reply. It was the CO at my husband's interview that indicated it would take 3 to 4 months from lodgement date. Also, on the automated emails it states:
Quote:

We suggest you consult our Frequently Asked Questions (FAQs) at
Visas and migration- Partner migration - Australian High Commission as the answers to
your questions might be there already.
*If you have applied for a Partner visa, please note the current average
processing time for complete Partner visa applications is 4 months.
However, your case may be processed quicker if, you send your application
and any other documents through VFS (VFS Global Services | Consular Services | Online Tracking of Passport | Visa Application Services | Diplomatic Missions | PIO | Biometrics | Business Visa Process Outsourcing | Handling Services), and you send us
your passport as soon as you have obtained your police clearance and
undergone your medical examination.*

In our case, we did use VFS so we do qualify for the faster processing time mentioned. I don't mind waiting, what I do mind is the fear and anxiety of a possible rejection. It has happened to genuine cases - there are several on this forum, particularly people who had "small weddings".

The only reason I sent three emails, spread over two months, is that I didn't get an answer from the CO. It seems fair enough surely, especially that in his only email, where all he wrote was one sentence, telling us his name, he didn't answer my pertinent question about where in the queue we are, but he states:

Quote:
"Should you have any further questions, please feel free to contact me."

The other reason I wanted him to get those emails was to reinforce our genuineness. As he has not met me, and my husband was very nervous, almost sick, at the interview, the CO may have formed a negative opinion about us.


----------



## FrankSS

One of the things that worked for me through the most stressful times or when I could not talk to my wife (due to work etc) was to write it down in a diary. Get my feelings out. It feels much better when you do this. Or write a letter to your spouse telling them how you feel, email or send it to them. 

Every case is different, that is the one thing I do know in all this, and the other thing is that yes, times overall have been extended this year. We were told by our CO and in writing that ours would be "an average of 20 weeks" then this was changed to "could be up to 6 months".

All of us who chosen an international relationship have to deal with immigration issues, no doubt. Refusing to let it get us down is up to us. When we worry about "will it be rejected, how long will it take" etc this process only drains us emotionally and does not actually change the situation. Every relationship is different too, so find a way to develop your relationship that works for you, and like I said, a diary can help alot. Bottled up feelings always lead to trouble in a relationship, so getting them out helps.


----------



## Wanderer

Skydancer said:


> Hi Wanderer
> 
> Thanks for your detailed reply. It was the CO at my husband's interview that indicated it would take 3 to 4 months from lodgement date. Also, on the automated emails it states:
> Quote:
> 
> We suggest you consult our Frequently Asked Questions (FAQs) at
> Visas and migration- Partner migration - Australian High Commission as the answers to
> your questions might be there already.
> *If you have applied for a Partner visa, please note the current average
> processing time for complete Partner visa applications is 4 months.
> However, your case may be processed quicker if, you send your application
> and any other documents through VFS (VFS Global Services | Consular Services | Online Tracking of Passport | Visa Application Services | Diplomatic Missions | PIO | Biometrics | Business Visa Process Outsourcing | Handling Services), and you send us
> your passport as soon as you have obtained your police clearance and
> undergone your medical examination.*
> 
> In our case, we did use VFS so we do qualify for the faster processing time mentioned. I don't mind waiting, what I do mind is the fear and anxiety of a possible rejection. It has happened to genuine cases - there are several on this forum, particularly people who had "small weddings".
> 
> The only reason I sent three emails, spread over two months, is that I didn't get an answer from the CO. It seems fair enough surely, especially that in his only email, where all he wrote was one sentence, telling us his name, he didn't answer my pertinent question about where in the queue we are, but he states:
> 
> Quote:
> "Should you have any further questions, please feel free to contact me."
> 
> The other reason I wanted him to get those emails was to reinforce our genuineness. As he has not met me, and my husband was very nervous, almost sick, at the interview, the CO may have formed a negative opinion about us.


Perhaps there may have been new directions in regard to scheduling issued since the interview.
When you look at CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission as linked from yours, you'll see reference to High Commission information being supplementary and also a bit there to read on variations.
That the automated reply indicates 4 months could be that it has not been updated and that COs are mentioning that information to save being inconsistent.
If you get it in 4 months, that'll be fine and if it's in five or six that's still a lot better than say 10 months for a HR country which India is designated as.
A shorter time would seem to indicate that Immi has taken a flexible approach in that regard.
Focusing on what has happened to a few partner visa applications from one particular region is probably going to continue your negative thoughts when there are many partner visas being processed every single day and the main thing is that you have a good application.


----------



## Skydancer

Thanks Wanderer.

For your reassuring and logical advice.... 

Considering we hadn't collected an enormous amount of evidence on each point asked for (meagre evidence on financial aspects and no joint invitations, memberships) , I'm happy with the final presentation of our file as we sent it, and think our case is reasonably strong from the perspective of how the DIAC would view it. 

Of course, I don't know how strong it is compared to other cases they are receiving. 

We are being completely honest and open which surely is recognised by the DIAC. 

Yesterday, I received an email from the CO advising that the file has been forwarded for final decision. 

So, any day now....


----------



## Chrissie

Skydancer said:


> Thanks Wanderer.
> 
> For your reassuring and logical advice....
> 
> Considering we hadn't collected an enormous amount of evidence on each point asked for (meagre evidence on financial aspects and no joint invitations, memberships) , I'm happy with the final presentation of our file as we sent it, and think our case is reasonably strong from the perspective of how the DIAC would view it.
> 
> Of course, I don't know how strong it is compared to other cases they are receiving.
> 
> We are being completely honest and open which surely is recognised by the DIAC.
> 
> Yesterday, I received an email from the CO advising that the file has been forwarded for final decision.
> 
> So, any day now....


really hope you get an answer soon!!! Thinking of you and yours and hope you're are to be reunited at last!


----------



## trishher

FrankSS said:


> *One of the things that worked for me through the most stressful times or when I could not talk to my wife (due to work etc) was to write it down in a diary. Get my feelings out*. It feels much better when you do this. Or write a letter to your spouse telling them how you feel, email or send it to them.
> 
> ( _*thats a great idea FrankSS*_)
> 
> Every case is different, that is the one thing I do know in all this, and the other thing is that yes, times overall have been extended this year. We were told by our CO and in writing that ours would be "an average of 20 weeks" then this was changed to "could be up to 6 months".
> 
> All of us who chosen an international relationship have to deal with immigration issues, no doubt. *Refusing to let it get us down is up to us. When we worry about "will it be rejected, how long will it take" etc this process only drains us emotionally and does not actually change the situation.*
> 
> (*your right thats good advice*)
> Every relationship is different too, so find a way to develop your relationship that works for you, and like I said, a diary can help alot. Bottled up feelings always lead to trouble in a relationship, so getting them out helps.


 *FrankSS my husband and I are still waiting the decission from the our second hearing with the MRT and have found everything very draining but on a positive note we are still hanging in there goodluck everyone*


----------



## Skydancer

Thank you dear Chrissie! Wish you all the best and quickly 

Dear Trissher, hang in there. Your chances of getting your hubby's visa approved are extremely high! People that are "faking" their marriage, wouldn't bother going to a second hearing and your emotional reaction when you were interviewed would give even more support to your truthfulness. Hope you will get your positive answer real soon


----------



## trishher

Skydancer said:


> Thank you dear Chrissie! Wish you all the best and quickly
> 
> Dear Trissher, hang in there. Your chances of getting your hubby's visa approved are extremely high! People that are "faking" their marriage, wouldn't bother going to a second hearing and your emotional reaction when you were interviewed would give even more support to your truthfulness. Hope you will get your positive answer real soon


thankyou for your encouraging words skydancer you made me smile


----------



## Skydancer

*Congratulations FrankSS !*

Great to hear that your wife's visa has been granted...... now you can relax and de-stress 

I'm sooo happy for both of you Cheers and here's to your new life together 



FrankSS said:


> One of the things that worked for me through the most stressful times or when I could not talk to my wife (due to work etc) was to write it down in a diary. Get my feelings out. It feels much better when you do this. Or write a letter to your spouse telling them how you feel, email or send it to them.
> 
> Every case is different, that is the one thing I do know in all this, and the other thing is that yes, times overall have been extended this year. We were told by our CO and in writing that ours would be "an average of 20 weeks" then this was changed to "could be up to 6 months".
> 
> All of us who chosen an international relationship have to deal with immigration issues, no doubt. Refusing to let it get us down is up to us. When we worry about "will it be rejected, how long will it take" etc this process only drains us emotionally and does not actually change the situation. Every relationship is different too, so find a way to develop your relationship that works for you, and like I said, a diary can help alot. Bottled up feelings always lead to trouble in a relationship, so getting them out helps.


----------



## Rio

May I ask if an application is awaiting a final decision, does that mean that there isn't long to go now (i.e within a week or few)? Just curious because I have received this meesage from my CO last week. I am curious about the context of this message. I have my application currently lodged thru the embassy in Cairo.

Many Thanks
Rio


----------



## Wanderer

Rio said:


> May I ask if an application is awaiting a final decision, does that mean that there isn't long to go now (i.e within a week or few)? Just curious because I have received this meesage from my CO last week. I am curious about the context of this message. I have my application currently lodged thru the embassy in Cairo.
> 
> Many Thanks
> Rio


If they mean all the required information is to hand for the final decision to be made, I'd take that as a positive sign at least Rio and a poster recently had similar advice re a partner visa being applied for in Asia and the granting came through within a few weeks.
So keep the fingers crossed and perhaps it's sitting in a pile waiting for review by someone senior and a final stamp of approval.


----------



## Rio

Wanderer said:


> If they mean all the required information is to hand for the final decision to be made, I'd take that as a positive sign at least Rio and a poster recently had similar advice re a partner visa being applied for in Asia and the granting came through within a few weeks.
> So keep the fingers crossed and perhaps it's sitting in a pile waiting for review by someone senior and a final stamp of approval.


Thanks Wanderer. I guess I'm a little impatient that's all. I tend to analyse all the info sent to me and try and make sense of it. I'm just hoping for that stamp of approval.

Really apppreciate it.

Rio


----------



## Audrey

I hope you don’t mind but I saw this thread and felt like finally there are people who understand what we are going through. 

My partner and I have had our application in for over 3 months now through the high commission in Canada. I had to return home to Australia after taking a month off to be with her prior to lodging the application. Since that time for three months we have kept in contact with each other every morning and night via SKYPE. This has bought some comfort as the first thing I want to see every morning when I wake up and every night before I go to bed is her smiling face as well as share my day and laugh with her. 

It seems however the longer this process continues the harder it is to cope. I have my days where I think I am handling the separation well. I find when I am busy at work I don’t have much of a chance to think about how much I am missing her. It’s not till I walk through the door at our house in Australia that the emptiness of both the house and my soul hit home. 

I try to be social with friends however when I am with them my mind is wishing that she is here to share the experiences rather than hearing about them over the computer. There are times when it all gets too much and I find myself withdrawn even to the point if I stop being busy I find myself spontaneously ending up in tears. 

I find the hardest part (apart from not having my partner with me) is not knowing if or when this process will be over. It has now been 3 months and 1 week since we lodged our application. All we have heard since that process is that they received our application and average processing times are 5 months. In addition the letter basically stated don’t bother contacting us we will contact you if they need anything else. 

We submitted all the medicals, fingerprints and police checks (including those from the RCMP) and a very detailed amount of paperwork supporting each criteria. It is even Anally organised with indexes etc to make their life easier when going through the paperwork. My question is... “What if they don’t need anything from us? Do we not hear from anyone till they decide to grant or decline the visa?” I feel that we are in a situation of fear of power. I feel we are constantly thinking let’s not do anything to make them upset or delay our application further. 

Not knowing is hard. The not knowing if someone has even looked at it, started to process it or even is there anything we missed is taking its toll. Stress is not good for anyone and usually I am not one to stress however the longer this situation continues the more I find myself getting ill. 

I apologise for the long ramble but I just needed to vent to someone who understands and does not give the condescending statement... suck it up. Just keep yourself buy and you will be fine.

I am pleased to see that some people are now finishing the long process and congratulations for making it through. I just hope that we hear something sooner rather than later.

Audrey


----------

